# c't Projekt Video-Server -> Portierung für Gentoo

## Antimon

Hallo zusammen,

der Betreff sagt ja schon einiges aus. Worum es hier geht ist die Portierung der Debian-Sources ins Portage. 

Das Projekt, einen eigenen Video-Server auf Linux-Basis zu erstellen, hat mich fasziniert. Leider gibts für Gentoo bis jetzt kaum ebuilds dafür bzw. veraltete. Da das Interesse dafür aber sicher besteht und ich selbst meinen VDR unter Gentoo laufen lassen möchte, würde ich gerne das Portage um diese Pakete erweitern.

Allerdings habe ich auch nicht alle Zeit der Welt, das heisst ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich zahlreiche Unterstützung bekäme, denn zahlreich sind auch die Plugins für VDR.

Zwar gibt es ein deutsches Projekt für den VDR, allerdings würde ich die von c't optimierten Pakete bevorzugen, da diese teilweise sehr komfortabel sind und durch die c't-Artikel eine grundlegende Doku für jedermann verfügbar ist. Ausserdem sind die deutschen Pakete nicht im offiziellen Portage, was man vielleicht auch ändern könnte.

Wenn Interesse vorhanden ist und jemand mithelfen würde, antwortet doch einfach hier, ich würde mich sehr freuen!

----------

## dertobi123

Du kennst schon http://vdr.gentoo.de? Es gibt bereits Leute die sich um vdr ebuilds für Gentoo kümmern. Es wäre sicherlich keine schlechte Idee ein bereits bestehendes Projekt zu unterstützen, anstatt das Rad selber neu zu erfinden.

----------

## Antimon

 *Quote:*   

> Zwar gibt es ein deutsches Projekt für den VDR [..]

 

Das meine ich gerade...

Soweit ich das sehen kann ist das nur ein PHP-Wiki, Kontaktadresse habe ich leider auch keine gefunden (vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd dazu   :Wink:  )

Mein Ziel ist es, die ganzen Pakete und Plugins ins offizielle Portage zu übernehmen und zu warten, damit einem der umständliche Weg über CVS oder extrahieren von Tarballs erspart bleibt - genau das ist doch der Vorteil vom Portage... denn die Tarballs installieren kann ich auch so.

Und die Sources von c't bevorzuge ich deshalb (ich wiederhole mich  :Wink: ), weil die eben schon angepasst wurden vom Bedienkomfort her und für einige Leute den Einstieg sicher erleichtern...

----------

## AustrianCoder

Entweder:

SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-merged"

in /etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Möglich wird dies dadurch das rsync16.de.gentoo.org bei mir steht und ich einfach den original Tree + Gentoo.de Tree zusammenmische und unter /gentoo-merged per rsync wieder bereitstelle. Eine Verzögerung gibt es nicht da der Server offizieller Mirror von Gentoo ist und wie alle Mirrors im 30Min Takt gesynct wird, ebenso wie der CVS Tree von Gentoo.de.
> 
> 

 

oder 

http://vdr.gentoo.de/wiki/index.php/VdrEbuilds

Also das sollte dann für dich eh passen. Oder?

----------

## ruth

moin,

das problem ist speziell hier grundsätzlich:

der vdr hat ca. 20 verschiedene patches und zig verschiedene setup möglichkeiiten.

ebuilds dafür bereitzustellen dürfte nicht einfach sein.

Beispiel:

ich habe eine Nova und eine dxr3.

der c't vdr läuft damit _nicht_ out of the box ( soweit ich weiss )

dann hab ich mit dem xine plugin experimentiert.

dafür ist ein patchen der xine-lib nötig.

dieser patch ( und einige sources) müssten dafür in das files verzeichniss aufgenommen werden.

das nächste:

der Elchi Patch und die dxr3:

dass das dxr3 plugin kompiliert, musste ich im dxr3 'rumfuhrwerken - jetzt arbeitet Elchi

mit der dxr3 zusammen... *grins*

nächstes problem:

es ist mir _nicht_ gelungen, xawtv mit dxr3 und PAL zusammen zum laufen zu bewegen.

erst nachdem ich NTSC eingestellt hatte ( und die setup datei des vdr modifiziert hatte )

lief das...

da mein monitor sehr viel besser ist als mein tv, hab ich zuerst overlay versucht ( xine )

-> bodenlos...

dann hab ich ne bt878 mit s-vhs eingang reingeschraubt, s-vhs out der dxr3 mit s-vhs in

der bt878 verbunden - jetzt gehts aufm monitor auch *hehe*

fazit:

was willst du für ebuilds schreiben, wenn das setup so sehr unterschiedlich sein kann...

und ohne anleitung sind diese ebuilds total für die katz...

da nach der grundinstallation die remote.conf des vdr fehlt, muss man diese erst erzeugen.

ohne anleitung ( zumindest mit der dxr3) ist das recht schwer...

also:

eine Howto, in der verschiedene setups beschrieben werden und ebuilds für diesen zweck

sind der einzig gangbare weg.

aber ebuilds alleine sind zuwenig.

und diese in den offiziellen tree zu kriegen dürfte aussichtslos sein.

der cvs auf gentoo.de sieht da schon anders aus...

und nach einem blossen emerge der dxr3 treiber darfst du davon ausgehen, dass die karte _nicht_ funktioniert.

dafür musst du die modulparameter anpassen...

fazit:

eine gute ANLEITUNG auf z.b. www.diefleissigen de und begleitende ebuilds auf www.gentoo.de

sind meiner meinung nach der einzig gangbare weg.

und dern c't vdr mag ich nicht...

du siehst, die probleme sind gross..

R(equest) F(or) C(omments)

gruss

rootshell

----------

## AustrianCoder

Ich hab demnächst auch einen VDR mit DXR3 Karte.. die Poste sollte morgen endlich kommen  :Smile: 

Kann dir auch das Gentoo-Forum unter www.vdrportal.de empfehlen   :Cool: 

----------

## ruth

klar, das kennt doch jeder... *lach*

hey, die karte ist *g*e*i*l*...

aber mach dich auf ein paar stunden flucherei gefasst...

nimm gleich die cvs-quellen des dxr3 - mit dem release hatte ich kein glück.

wenn du kein gescheites bild hinkriegst mit PAL, versuch NTSC...

wenn du den Elchi verwenden willst, wende dich an mich,

ich sag dir, was du machen musst, um das dxr3 modul mit elchi verwenden zu können.

vielleicht machst du mit bei der doku?

sag bescheid

gruss

rootshell

----------

## AustrianCoder

Tja... mal schauen... bis jetzt hab ich leider noch net alles was ich brauche. Gehäuse und DVB-S B. fehlen nocht. Ich hoffs, dass es morgen mit der Post kommt. Hab schon ein kleines Gentoo aufgesetzt. Kanns kaum mehr erwarten  :Wink: 

Um was für eine Doku handelt es sich?

Gruss, Christian

----------

## ruth

moin,

naja, ich würde gerne e bissl doku schreiben ( so'n howto )

aber wie oben gesagt: die ebuilds können maximal das 'schmankerl dazu sein...

die konfigurationsmöglichkeiten / hw anforderungen sind meiner meinung nach

zu komplex, um das "mal so aus dem ärmel zu schütteln"

ich hatte die ebuilds vom gentoo.de auch zuerst versucht...

-->> nix ging.

danach hatte ich die nase voll, installation + manuelle nachbearbeitung der patches

und totaler selbstbau ( incl. C umschreibereien am spuenc.c vom dxr3 plugin wegen Elchi)

jetzt bin ich zufrieden  :Wink: 

wie gesagt: allein für das xine plugin müsste man die komplette xine-lib API umschreiben.

das sind alleine etwa 5kb patches / sources die da in den CVS dazukommen würden...

und eigentlich alle plugins verlangen eine spezielle Bau-Umgebung...

gut, das kann man abfangen; aber so richtige, beuntzbare ebuilds für jede art von umgebung...

schwierig...

mal FF karte, mal budget + dxr3, mal dxr3 auf overlay, mal dxr3 auf bt878,

dann -zig patches;

einer knockt den anderen aus ;-((

das gescheiteste wäre 2 - 3 komplette setups anzubieten, die dann in einem rutsch

gebacken werden; d.h. _vorher_ aussuchen, was man hat / haben will, dann bauen lasssen...

will sagen:

wenn du eine ff karte hast und auf den monitor willst, dann mach das:

blah, blah,blah

wenn du eine ff karte hast und auf den fernseher willst, dann mach das:

.........

wenn du eine nova + dxr3 hast und auf den monitor willst, dann mach das:

.............

wenn du eine nova + dxr3 hast und auf den fernseher willst, dann mach das:

..................

das ganze wird allerdings noch kompliziert daurch, dass sogar für die

fernsteuereungen meines wissens bis zu 3 patches / module

zur verfügung stehen, deshalb isses schwer.

und _das_ fangen die verfügbaren ebuilds -bei-gott- leider nicht ab...

sowas hatte ich gedacht...

das ganze dann u.u. auf www.diefleissigen.de und fääddisch  :Wink: 

sag bescheid

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Antimon

Hm okok ich seh dass da einige Probleme auf uns zukommen können / werden...

Ich will auch nicht einen kompletten vollausgestatteten VDR für jedermann auf Knopfdruck, sondern einfach die einfachen Dinge übernehmen...

Beispiel der VDR an sich... im Portage gibts genau _eine_ Version - und die ist längst veraltet...

Dann gibts gewisse Plug-Ins die unabhängig von der Hardware verwendet werden können, die einem das Leben aber vereinfachen...

Schau dir einen Apache an - wie viele Module gibts dafür und da geht es auch. Okay, ist vielleicht nicht direkt vergleichbar, aber vom Prinzip her schon: Du bekommst Erweiterungen wie mod_php oder pdflib oder sonstiges, ohne dass du dich groß bemühen musst... wenn ich dran denke, dass ich damals zigmal den Apache neu kompiliert hab, nur weil ich vergessen hab die Schnittstelle für die PDFLib oder ne Libpng oder sowas miteinzukompilieren...

Dass man es nicht allen recht machen kann is klar, aber soweit wie möglich kann man es doch versuchen oder?

----------

## ruth

moin,

ja, da stimme ich dir zu...

was mir persönlich vorschwebt wäre folgendes:

angenommen, jemand hat eine Nova und eine dxr3.

zur anzeige soll der monitor benutzt werden

als fernbedienung der lirc.

SOWAS kann man schon abfangen, über umgebungsvariablen...

also in etwa:

```

VDR="lirc dxr3 xine Elchi" emerge vdr vdrplugin-dxr3

```

sowas würde dann eine xine-lib + patches emergen, den lirc installieren, dxr3 treiber

installieren und schliesslich den vdr bauen.

dann könntest du hier über die variable noch den patch ans dxr3 plugin geben und das wärs...

aber wie gesagt:

ohne DOKU taugt alles nix.

deshalb wäre die korrekte Vorgehensweise die:

zuerst Doku schreiben, bzw. erstmal händisch bauen, sich sämtliche schritte aufschreiben,

und hierbei überlegen, was denn gute einstellungen wären wegen plugins und so...

also welche sollten automatisch installiert werden...

z.b. mp3 ??? scan ??? Teletext ???

das könnte man dann am besten über variablen abfangen, da wie gesagt viele plugins die quellen des vdr entpackt erwarten. und im standard ebuild modus werden die nunmal nach dem emerge gelöscht.

deswegen müsste man den bau der plugins zur gleichen zeit bauen, wie den vdr selbst.

oder im plugin ebuild die gleichen voraussetzungen wieder schaffen äquivalent.

aber wenn ein paar leute sich zusammentun und mithelfen geht sowas bestimmt...

ideal wäre halt, möglichst viele verschiedene setups anbieten zu können.

also ich zum beispiel könnte den

Nova + dxr3 + Monitor + fernseher part übernehmen.

ganz grundsätlich sollte man sich aber erstmal gedanken machen, welche features,

plugins, patches überhaupt für den Gentoo-VDR von interesse wären, bzw

zur auswahl stehen sollten.

hierzu könnte man ja mal ein paar gedanken sammeln, in etwa so:

Elchi-Patch -> fakultativ

blah -> zwingend

... -> ...

wer hätte denn interesse bei sowas mitzumachen?

ach ja,

und module, die von der hw unabhängig verwendet werden können - schön und gut,

aber was mach' ich dann z.b? wie installier ich dann mein dxr3 plugin?

siehste, wieder händisch...

muss dann trotz des ebuilds wieder die vdr quellen auspacken, die plugins kopieren,...

neee, das einzig senkrechte meiner meinung nach ist:

den vdr _einmal_ nach hw + softw. zur bauzeit konfigurieren und bauen.

alles andere führt ins chaos...

d.h. _vor _ dem emerge des vdr die gewünschten plugins abfragen und gleich mitbauen...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## dertobi123

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wer hätte denn interesse bei sowas mitzumachen?
> 
> 

 

*Meld*

VDR ist zwar nicht mein Gebiet, aber in Sachen Doku kann ich euch bei Bedarf unterstützen/beraten etc.

----------

## AustrianCoder

Hätte evt. auch interesse an ner Doku, neue Ebuilds brauchts net. 

Muss schauen, da ich gerade an ner netten Ergänzung für das (G)LCDPlugin arbeite. Werde zuerst noch ein paar andere Projekte beenden - sonst wirts mir einfach zu viel.Last edited by AustrianCoder on Tue Dec 09, 2003 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ruth

moin,

v.a. @antimon:

hmm, schau dir mal die ebuilds auf www.gentoo.de an.

hier ist der vdr in 1.2.6 verfügbar und auch viele module...

wie gesagt:

ich hatte diese versucht, wurde allerdings damit nicht glücklich...

aber ein neuer fork() von hier ausgehend  ist sicher auch nicht der richtige weg.

besser wäre es, sich mit den maintainern der bestehenden ebuilds zusammenzutun und

erstmal mit denen zusammen ziele zu definieren, wie der sog. "Gentoo-VDR" denn

aussehen könnte... (s.o.)

comments?

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Henning

Hallo,

bin gerade im vdrportal auf die Diskussion hier gestoßen. Finde einige Argumente hier absolut für'n A...

Über die von uns erstellten ebuilds zu meckern ist einfach. Vielleicht hätte man ja mal seine Probleme konkret äußern können und zusammen einen Lösungsweg suchen können.  Beispielsweise bei DXR3. Hab so'n Teil nicht kann also auch nichts dazu sagen.

Die Anzahl der Leute die sich um Verbesserungen bemühen, kann ich problemlos an einer Hand abzählen. Die Anzahl der Leute, die hingegen die ebuilds völlig problemlos einsetzen ist hingegen um ein vielfaches größer.

Auch das Thema offizielle ebuilds ist im VDR-portal schon vor Monaten diskutiert worden und noch immer offen ...

Wenn Ihr also die ebuilds in 2 Jahren haben wollt. No Problem.

Schließlich steht es jedem frei, die vorhandenen ebuilds zu modifizieren, oder eigene im CVS einzustellen. Wo sind also die ebuilds der vielen Gentoo Nutzer, die mit den von uns initial bereitgestellten ebuilds Probleme haben?

Fazit für mich. Alles kalter Kaffee hier.

Henning

----------

## ruth

moin,

@henning:

----------

Finde einige Argumente hier absolut für'n A... 

----------

na welche denn???

so wie ich das sehe, wurde _hier_ halbwehs sachlich diskutiert,

in dem betreffenden thread auf vdrprtal mit schimpfworten um sich geworfen.

wie ich schon sagte:

---------------- 

aber ein neuer fork() von hier ausgehend ist sicher auch nicht der richtige weg. 

----------------

eigentlich ging es mir hier ausschliesslich um dokumtentation, wenn du diesen thread genauer glelesen hättest, hättest du das eigentlich bemerken müssen.

nochmal:

ES GEHT UM DOKU, eine art HOWTO, so in etwa:

wenn du eine ff karte hast und auf den monitor willst, dann mach das:

blah, blah,blah

wenn du eine ff karte hast und auf den fernseher willst, dann mach das:

.........

wenn du eine nova + dxr3 hast und auf den monitor willst, dann mach das:

.............

wenn du eine nova + dxr3 hast und auf den fernseher willst, dann mach das:

.................. 

dass es hier um die bestehenden ebuilds geht + u.u. ein paar neue ( z.b. xine plugin )

stand zumindest für mich nie ausser frage...

fazit:

deutliche worte auf vdrportal.de...

der weiteren unvoreingenommenen kommunikation steht das nicht so gut zu gesicht, leider...

comments?

gruss

rootshell

----------

## dertobi123

Jungs, kommt runter. So bringt das nix.

Halten wir fest:

- Es gibt ebuilds im gentoo.de cvs

- diese ebuilds funktionieren bei vielen Leuten wunderbar, bei einigen (mit exotischeren Karten) aber nicht

- was gänzlich fehlt ist eine offizielle Doku

Was wollt ihr tun?

Weiter rumstänkern oder _gemeinsam_ die existierenden Lücken (xine-lib Patches, Unterstüzung für weitere Karten, Doku) angehen?

BTW: Was da im besagtem Thread abläuft halte ich für absolut inakzeptabel.

----------

## ruth

moin nochmal,

@dertobi123 *yepp*  :Wink: 

wenn allerdings manche leute bei geringsten anfängen einer diskussion um bestehendes

/fehlendes ab-so-lut ausrasten und gelinde gesagt auf unterstem niveau ankommen..

( zitat: DIE SPINNEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! / ALLE BLÖDE HIER / DIE SÄCKE / ... )

dann erlahmt mein interesse doch sehr schnell.

und:

bei MIR persönlich läuft die dxr3 + Elchi wunderbar -> den patch gibts bei mir...

bei MIR persönlich hab ich die ermitlung der modulparameter für die dxr3 durch ein

-->> script ( @dertobi123: genau, hihi  :Wink:  ) mittels permutationen gelöst.

>> kein stundenlanges manuelles ausprobieren mehr bei zickigen dxr3-karten.

ICH habe einen weg gefunden, trotz fehlender initialconfig seitens vdr

( fehlende remote.conf ) trotzdem ein vdr bild an die dxr3 zu senden...

aber seht euch mal den thread auf www.vdrportal.de an... -->> SO NICHT, JUNGS !!!

----------

## Dirk

Hi

@Antimon

 *Quote:*   

> der Betreff sagt ja schon einiges aus. Worum es hier geht ist die Portierung der Debian-Sources ins Portage. 
> 
> Das Projekt, einen eigenen Video-Server auf Linux-Basis zu erstellen, hat mich fasziniert.

 

Das fasziniert viele

 *Quote:*   

> Leider gibts für Gentoo bis jetzt kaum ebuilds dafür bzw. veraltete. Da das Interesse dafür aber sicher besteht und ich selbst meinen VDR unter Gentoo laufen lassen möchte, würde ich gerne das Portage um diese Pakete erweitern.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich will auch nicht einen kompletten vollausgestatteten VDR für jedermann auf Knopfdruck, sondern einfach die einfachen Dinge übernehmen...
> 
> Beispiel der VDR an sich... im Portage gibts genau _eine_ Version - und die ist längst veraltet... 

 

wurde ja oben schon gesagt

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings habe ich auch nicht alle Zeit der Welt

 

Das wird dein Hauptproblem sein

 *Quote:*   

> , das heisst ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich zahlreiche Unterstützung bekäme, denn zahlreich sind auch die Plugins für VDR.

 

beste Anlaufstelle VDR-PORTAL

 *Quote:*   

> Zwar gibt es ein deutsches Projekt für den VDR, allerdings würde ich die von c't optimierten Pakete bevorzugen, da diese teilweise sehr komfortabel sind und durch die c't-Artikel eine grundlegende Doku für jedermann verfügbar ist.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Interesse vorhanden ist und jemand mithelfen würde, antwortet doch einfach hier, ich würde mich sehr freuen!

 

 *Quote:*   

> Dann gibts gewisse Plug-Ins die unabhängig von der Hardware verwendet werden können, die einem das Leben aber vereinfachen...
> 
> ...
> 
> Dass man es nicht allen recht machen kann is klar, aber soweit wie möglich kann man es doch versuchen oder?

 

Tja, das sind aber komplett verschiedene Teams! Du würdest hier jetzt das 3. Team starten, warum nicht einem der Teams mit helfen? Die Gentoojaner im Portal sind normal sehr zugänglich. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ausserdem sind die deutschen Pakete nicht im offiziellen Portage, was man vielleicht auch ändern könnte.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Ziel ist es, die ganzen Pakete und Plugins ins offizielle Portage zu übernehmen und zu warten, damit einem der umständliche Weg über CVS oder extrahieren von Tarballs erspart bleibt - genau das ist doch der Vorteil vom Portage... denn die Tarballs installieren kann ich auch so. 

 

Tja, das wurde im VDR-PORTAL schon besprochen

und "AustrianCoder" hat weiter oben schon gesagt, wie es leichter geht.

 *Quote:*   

> Soweit ich das sehen kann ist das nur ein PHP-Wiki, Kontaktadresse habe ich leider auch keine gefunden (vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd dazu  ) 

 

das ist martini(und einige andere) aus dem VDR-Portal

 *Quote:*   

> Und die Sources von c't bevorzuge ich deshalb (ich wiederhole mich ), weil die eben schon angepasst wurden vom Bedienkomfort her und für einige Leute den Einstieg sicher erleichtern...

 Wer einen Leichten einstieg haben will, wird kaum Gentoo nehmen, da er davor zu viel Angst hat   :Cool: 

@Henning

Stimme dir zu

@rootshell

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eigentlich ging es mir hier ausschliesslich um dokumtentation, wenn du diesen thread genauer glelesen hättest, hättest du das eigentlich bemerken müssen.
> 
> nochmal:
> ...

 

Sorry, aber das liest sich nicht so! Das liest sich mehr wie, wenn sich "Antimon" nur mal kurz VDR angeschaut hat und gleich von 0 auf 100 will, ohne vorher bissel zu lesen. es gibt etliche, die die eBuilds einsetzen und sehr zufrieden sind. Wenn Probleme auftauchen, werden sie auch so schnell wie möglich gelöst. Nur auf die Probleme kann man auch ordentlich aufmerksam machen.

Befor du mir das selbe sagst!

ICH HABE DIESEN THREAD JETZT MEHRMALS GELESEN, um die richtigen Worte zu finden.

Bei diesem Thread hier, darf man sich auf die reaktion im Portal nicht wundern. 

@all

Das dieser Thread hier im gentoo-Forum ist, ist kaum Sinnvoll. Im Portal ist die halbe Elite vom VDR-Projekt anzutreffen und der Rest liest dort auch öfter mal. 

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mit den Leuten aus dem VDR-portal zusammenarbeitet und nicht gegen sie! Da kommt wesenlich mehr bei raus.

Ich weis, das ich mich jetzt bei einigen hier unbeliebt gemacht habe!

Gruß Dirk

----------

## ruth

moin,

-----------------------------

ich sagte:

und ohne anleitung sind diese ebuilds total für die katz.. [snip]

naja, ich würde gerne e bissl doku schreiben ( so'n howto ) 

wer hätte denn interesse bei sowas mitzumachen? ( DOKU !!! )

ohne DOKU taugt alles nix.

deshalb wäre die korrekte Vorgehensweise die:

zuerst Doku schreiben [snip]

hier ist der vdr in 1.2.6 verfügbar und auch viele module...

wie gesagt:  [snip]

------------------------------

@Dirk:

bitte sag mir doch nochmal, WAS genau du an meinen postings missverstanden hast...

ich habe dir oben die relevanten textauszüge meiner postings zusammengestellt, zwecks der einfachheit... ( nur für dich... )  :Wink: 

-------

Bei diesem Thread hier, darf man sich auf die reaktion im Portal nicht wundern. 

-->> ich wundere mich schon, da eure ausdrucksweise - mit verlaub - unter aller sau ist ... !!!

und durchaus schon im bereich eines persönlichen angriffes...

und da reagier' ich i.a. ziemlich übel bei sowas...

---

Im Portal ist die halbe Elite vom VDR-Projekt anzutreffen [snip]

---

--->>  naja, eigenlob stinkt...

fazit für mich:

ich lasse mich weder persönlich beleidigen noch sonstwie verarsch***...

iim übrigen habe ich jetzt erstmal die nase voll...

gute nacht

----------

## Martini

Hallo

MannOMann, das wird ja immer schlimmer... Seid wieder lieb und macht das zusammen. Die Doku im Wiki ist zwar nicht auf dem neuestem Stand, aber zumindestens ist ein Anfang dafür da. Verstehe nur nicht, was daran nicht OK sein sollte. Ist die nicht gut genug geschrieben? In dem Wiki (ist übrigens nicht von mir, ich habe dort nur einiges gschrieben) kann jeder mitmachen und reinschreiben. Dafür ist es gedacht. Wenn jemand Fehler feststellt oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, darf das dort gerne reingeschrieben werden. Damit ist doch sicherlich ein Weg zu finden, das Ganze auf eine ordentliche Art zu erledigen..... glaubt ihr nicht auch?

So und jetzt ist Schluß mit dem Gemotze, probiert das einfach mal aus mit der Doku im Wiki. Ich hatte das derzeit auf nackten Gentoo so aufgesetzt, wies im Wiki steht. Sollte also so funzen... bei mir läuft auch alles mit ebuilds.

Martini

----------

## mad

Also, nachdem hier und im vdr-portal schon viel gesagt und gemeckert wurde, zurecht und zu unrecht  gebe ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

1. Gibt es ein Dokusystem auf vdr.gentoo.de (hat übrigens nicht mit gentoo.de zu tun), das ist nur ein kleines WIKI aber falls jemand was besseres vorschlägt installier ich das auch gerne auf meinem Server und biete den Dienst an. Solange das WIKI aber nicht von vielen gepflegt wird (und das muss es bei der Hardwarefülle die es gibt) lohnt sich auch ein Doku Projekt nicht (ala DocBook oä).

2. Sind ebuilds immer nur ein Basissystem ( wer Specialhardware XY mit Karte ZZ paren will ist meisten aussen vor, bei anderen ebuilds auch so )

3. Bin ich dabei die ebuilds in den ofiziellen Portage Tree zu bekommen, was sich aber als schwierig erweist (Bug 22287) da die (gentoo.org) gerade umstrukturieren. Bis jetzt gibt es nur den merged Tree auf rsync16.de.gentoo.org

4.  Kontaktperson für das wiki bin ich mad@cc.fh-lippe.de, jeder kann dort mitmachen, ist halt nen wiki

5. Ebuilds gibts sehr aktuell (und sehr gute) unter http://cvs.berlios.de/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/gentoo-deutsch/ebuilds/media-video/ und wie ich finde auch für 90-95% der Anwender und Hardewarekonfigurationen. Jeder, der ein bsichen von der Materie versteht und scripten kann, kann sich bei http://cvs.berlios.de nen Accout holen und michtmachen.

6. sollten wir alle zusammenarbeiten, allerdings wird es extraspezialsachen nie in ebuilds geben, in keinem. Es ist immer ein Kompromiss.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

 Ebuilds sind da, jeder kann mitmachen

 Doku ist vorhanden, jeder kann mitmachen

gruss mad 

  (retired ebuild initiator und vdr.gentoo.de admin)

----------

## Dirk

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Im Portal ist die halbe Elite vom VDR-Projekt anzutreffen [snip]
> ...

 

Ich meinte da bestimmt nicht mich!

bin nur einer der ältesten Mitglieder dieses Forums.

Mit elite meine ich die ganzen Programmierer!

----------

## tuxie

Hallo,

mein VDR läuft seit 2 Monaten unter Gentoo einwandfrei mit akool patch und vielen Plugins werde demnächste auf vdr 1.2.6 updaten.

TSchau Ingo

----------

## ruth

moin,

so, ich denke der flame-war ist hiermit zu ende...  :Wink: 

hier kann man den anderen thread nochmal betrachten:

http://www.vdrportal.de/board/thread.php?threadid=9070&boardid=56

schlussendlich vertragen wir uns nun wieder alle...

gruss

rootshell

b.t.w.

[THREAD_CLOSED]

bin zwar kein mod, aber ich denke, das ist ganz im sinne derer...

doku und alles weitere wird von uns allen ZUSAMMEN gemacht...

----------

## ian!

Gut das sich das von selbst geregelt hat. Ich habe den Flame garnicht mitbekommen gehabt. (Selten in dieses Topic reingeschaut gehabt. Das Thema bot ja eigentlich wenig Flamefutter, aber wie es der Teufel so will...)

Ich denke aber trotzdem, dass wir den Thread nun weiterhin offen lassen können. Ob nun zum Informationsaustausch untereinander, oder wie auch immer.

Gruß und frohes Schaffen,

ian!

----------

## MartinE75

Hi,

warum eigentlich VDR?  Ich hab' daheim einen Server auf dem MythTV (nur der backend prozess) läuft und bin damit sehr zufrieden. 

Als Frontend betreibe ich meinen "Büro-PC" und hoffentlich bald meine XBox, programmiert wird übers WEB.

Funktioniert einwandfrei - bis auf die XBox  :Smile: 

----------

## Antimon

Heyheyhey gaaaanz langsam...

Also ich bin erstens komplett gegen das ganze Geflame etc., da hab ich NULL Bock drauf...

Ich wollte auch NIE gegen irgendjemand arbeiten, das bringt nämlich NULL.

Und warum ich in diesem Forum angefragt habe:

Ich denke bei vdrportal arbeiten nicht alle mit Gentoo, und hier geht es hauptsächlich um Gentoo...

Was ich nur nicht mag, ist dass ich einen anderen rsync-Server einbinde, nur um ein bestimmtes Projekt zu verwenden, denn wenn ich da rumstelle, kann ich mir auch die Sources ziehen, das von Hand kompilieren, fertig is die Geschichte.

Aber dann ist der Vorteil vom Portage wieder weg. Jeder kompiliert sein Zeug, kocht sein Süppchen und der Rest hat nichts davon. Und ein neues "fork()-Portage" ist für mich auch nicht der richtige Weg, genauso wie ein "3. Team" aufzubauen.

Was ich hier möchte, ist eine vernünftige Diskussion, wie man ein vernünftiges VDR-System aufbauen und einrichten kann, und zwar mit Doku UND ebuilds (sofern möglich).

Die Idee mit den VDR="" Variablen finde ich supergenial, denn bei den USE-Flags funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Und wehe einer kommt her und sagt mir dass der VDR komplizierter sei als das ganze Gentoo-Projekt!

Gut, ich oute mich als absoluter VDR-Neuling. Ich habe die Software noch nie installiert, aber gerade das sehe ich als Vorteil. Wenn ich eine Doku schreibe, kann ich das so schreiben dass dies ein anderer Neuling ebenso versteht, da ich keine Vorkenntnisse voraussetze. Dass nicht alles so laufen wird wie ich mir es vorstelle, ist auch klar.

Was ich aber absolut nicht mag ist, wenn hier einige Leute daherkommen, sich aufregen dass hier "ein 3. Team" gebildet wird und dass es VIEL BESSERE Seiten und Foren gibt, etc.

Und damit meine ich vor allem dich, Henning!!

Muss man sich gleich aufregen, weil nicht im "Elite-Board" über so etwas diskutiert wird? Muss man den Thread gleich zerstören, nur weil man eine andere Meinung hat?

Ich denke wenn man das Projekt aus einer anderen Sicht angeht kann das sehr wohl von Vorteil sein. Mein Aufruf war lediglich an die Leute, mit mir zusammen eine Doku und ein paar ebuilds zu erstellen, die im öffentlichen Portage sind. Okay, wenn das zur Zeit schwer geht (siehe anderen Beitrag) sehe ich das ein. Aber wenn Interesse besteht kann man ja darüber diskutieren, in welcher Form man das macht (z.B. zusammen im Wiki auf vdr.gentoo.de). Aber wenn ich gesehen hätte dass kein Interesse besteht, hätte ich mich auch nicht weiter drum gekümmert, sondern einen Selbstversuch gestartet...

So ich hoffe dieser Topic bleibt länger offen, sonst hätte man ihn gar nicht starten brauchen. Ich hoffe das Geflame bleibt allerdings sonstwo, hier will ich nur OBJEKTIVE Sachen sehen!

----------

## jay

Hi, für eine Doku würde ich mir vor allem folgende Dinge wünschen:

- Was ist vdr, was für Hardware benötige ich dazu.

- Welche Karte ist zu empfehlen (Vor + Nachteile)

- Aus welchen Programmen besteht vdr?

- Was für Addons gibt es?

- Welche Patches gibt es für vdr Tools? Bei welchen Karten muss ich welchen Patch aufspielen und was bringt er mir?

- Liste der aktuell verfügbaren Ebuilds? In welcher Reihenfolge spiele ich die ebuilds auf?

- Wie konfiguriere ich vdr.

.....

----------

## ian!

Ich habe für euer Projekt eine Testumgebung aufgesetzt. (gendocedit)

Test Veröffentlichungsseite:

http://www.gentoofaq.org/vdr/

Test Editor:

http://www.gentoofaq.org/vdr/index.pl

User: demo

Pwd: demo

--ian!

----------

## Antimon

Super!

Dann würde ich vorschlagen, alle die an einer Dokumentation bzw. den ebuilds mithelfen wollen, tragen sich unter http://www.kbx7.de/list?enter=vdr-gentoo in die Mailingliste ein, da können wir dann alles weitere besprechen (z.B. wer was macht, wie man die Dokumentation aufbaut, wo man diese veröffentlicht, mit wem man zusammenarbeitet, ...)

----------

## mad

warum noch ne Maillingliste?? 

Wir haben 2 Foren, 1 Wiki, demnächst 1 Dokuseite (diefleissigen.de),  ein CVS Server .... warum noch mehr ?? 

gruss mad

----------

## jay

Persönlich würde ich auch dieses oder das VDR-Forum einer Mailingliste vorziehen, da dann Späteinsteiger noch einmal alles bisherigfe durchlesen können. Bei einer Mailingliste müsste dann der Archivierungs-Aufwand betrieben werden. Aber wenn Ihr das mit der Liste so macht, trage ich mich natürlich auch ein.

Ist das nur bei mir ein Problem, oder führen alle Links von der Wiki-Startseite bei Euch ins Leere?

----------

## Antimon

Also Mailingliste find ich persönlich am angenehmsten... aber ich bin immer offen für alles...

Mailingliste wär halt ein abgeschlossenes System, in der nur die Interessenten drin sind, und Gelegenheits-ich-spam-mal-kurz-rum-Poster nicht so sehr anzutreffen sind.

Bezüglich CVS: Was ist da alles drin? Doku? ebuilds? Und wie / von wem bekommt man da einen Account?

Ich halte mal fest: Das Wichtigste ist eine vernünftige Dokumentation u.U. mit verschiedenen Beispielkonfigurationen. ebuilds sind zwar wünschenswert, aber teilweise schwierig zu erstellen (siehe oben) und mangels Doku.

Eine Doku existiert bereits als Wiki, die man entweder erweitern oder umschreiben könnte oder als Grundlage für eine komplett neue Doku verwenden könnte (natürlich mit Einverständis der Betreffenden).

Mein Vorschlag wäre: Wir verwenden das gendocedit (damit kann die Doku bequem geschrieben / überarbeitet werden), und überlegen uns erst einmal eine grundlegende Gliederung. Dann kann sich jeder einen oder mehrere Punkte aus der Gliederung herauspicken, zu dem er eine Dokumentation verfasst. 

Ausserdem werden verschiedene Beispielszenarien vorgestellt mit einer ausführlichen Anleitung.

Für meinen Teil würde ich mich für den Aufbau eines VDR-Servers interessieren, der das TV-Programm nicht in ein Hausnetz einspeist oder direkt auf dem TV ausgibt, sondern als Stream im Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellt (mit AC3-Sound). Das wäre ein Vorschlag für ein Szenario, weitere sind jederzeit willkommen.

Ausserdem könnte man aus den einschlägigen Foren (vdrportal.de, ...) Problemlösungen in die Doku übernehmen, damit diese zentral vorhanden ist und eventuelle Interessenten nicht die ganzen Foren durchwühlen müssen. Und sollte das mit der Doku wirklich gut klappen, könnte man diese ja auf gentoo.org setzen und vielleicht sogar ins Englische übersetzen (aber das nur als Vorschlag für die ferne Zukunft).

Wer Lust hat, kann ja schon mal unter dem Testaccount unter [url]http://www.gentoofaq.org/vdr/index.pl [/url] etwas hinzufügen, ich habe schon ein paar Punkte eingefügt (ist noch lang nicht optimal, aber zumindest ein Anfang), und wenn eine Grundstruktur vorhanden ist, können wir die ja in ein offizielles System übernehmen.

----------

## Henning

Hi,

ich muß nun doch noch einmal hier zu Wort melden, nachdem ich hier ja scheinbar der Buhmann bin, der auf biegen und brechen eine Entwicklung verhindern oder zerstören will.

Aber ich mag es nun einmal gar nicht, wenn Teile einer Äußerung aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden und verdreht dargestellt werden (ist im übrigen typisch für Politiker).

Als ein Beispiel sei die Äußerung von Dirk  

'Im Portal ist die halbe Elite vom VDR-Projekt anzutreffen' aufgeführt.

Alle die sich ausgiebig mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben, sollten wissen, was und wer damit gemeint war. Als einen aus der 'Elite' möchte ich nur Klaus Schmidinger stellvertretend für die vielen anderen nennen, ohne den das VDR Projekt ja wohl kaum existieren würde. Ja, auch er ist im VDR-Portal aktiv.

Natürlich kann man, wenn man es möchte, auch mißverstehen und sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Das war aber nie Dirk's Absicht. Da bin ich mir sicher.

Erschreckend finde ich aber die allseits anzutreffende Desinformation.

Als Beispiel darf hier mal das Thema CVS herhalten.  Das CVS wird sowohl auf den gentoo.de Seiten, als auch im VDR-Wiki beschrieben. Inclusive Account Beantragung, notwendigen Installationsarbeiten am Client usw.

Was soll ich denn davon halten, wenn ein neues Projekt aus der Taufe gehoben werden soll, und offensichtlich nicht mal die vorhandene Doku, auch wenn sie sehr lückenhaft ist, gelesen wurde?

Und ja, ich für meinen Teil erhebe keinen Anspruch auf Teile der Doku, sowie der ebuilds, die ich geschrieben habe. Ihr dürft sie ruhig verwenden, modifizieren usw. Wozu hätte ich sie sonst auch veröffentlichen sollen? 

Im Grunde habe auch gar nichts gegen den Ansatz eine Gentoo spezifische Doku zu erstellen und zu pflegen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Schließlich ist sowohl das Wiki als auch die ebuilds mit dem Hintergedanken entstanden, VDR für alle Gentoo User leichter zugänglich zu machen.

Insbesondere auch den Ansatz über verschiedene Beispielkonfigurationen einen Weg zum eigenen VDR aufzuzeigen finde ich gut.

Aber ist daß wirklich nur ein Gentoo Problem? Ich denke eher, es sollte eine allgemeine Beschreibung existieren, die auf distributionsspezifische Probleme aufmerksam macht.

Die Frage ist für mich also nicht, ob man so etwas aufziehen soll, sondern wie man das macht.

Henning

----------

## ian!

Leute,

es reicht jetzt hoffentlich mit den gegenseitigen Anschuldigungen. --- Gelbe Karte. Das nächste mal gibt's Platzverweis.

---

FYI:

Der Server ist momentan nur über die Adresse http://213.146.113.231/vdr/ zu erreichen. Den beiden Domains (gentoofaq.org / gentoo-faq.org) habe ich einen neuen DNS-Eintrag verpasst, da die FAQ sehr bald auf einem anderen Server gehostet wird.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

